# FRONT EMBLEM?



## xbigb4ller69zx (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys how would you take out the front nissan emblem with the square that goes on the grill>> ? 

My friend gave me that square in carbon fiber, with the SE-R emblem, so i would like to replace it.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

xbigb4ller69zx said:


> Hey guys how would you take out the front nissan emblem with the square that goes on the grill>> ?
> 
> My friend gave me that square in carbon fiber, with the SE-R emblem, so i would like to replace it.



Your going to replace the front with a SE-R emblem?..... It shouldnt be that hard to replace.


----------



## xbigb4ller69zx (Nov 24, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> Your going to replace the front with a SE-R emblem?..... It shouldnt be that hard to replace.


No, it's not an emblem, it's the thing in the middle of the grill... It looks similar to a square, and then the nissan emblem in on it. 

I got a carbon fiber square thing, with an SE - R emblem on it. 

How can i put that ?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

xbigb4ller69zx said:


> No, it's not an emblem, it's the thing in the middle of the grill... It looks similar to a square, and then the nissan emblem in on it.
> 
> I got a carbon fiber square thing, with an SE - R emblem on it.
> 
> How can i put that ?


oooo thats what we like to call the "bucktooth." To be honest im not sure how to get that off since i like my grill as it is. I believe the whole thing is one piece... if thats the case you'd have to get a new grill and place that Carbon fiber tooth on top of it... if im not mistaken. Ill look at mine later today.


----------



## xbigb4ller69zx (Nov 24, 2005)

Jarek said:


> oooo thats what we like to call the "bucktooth." To be honest im not sure how to get that off since i like my grill as it is. I believe the whole thing is one piece... if thats the case you'd have to get a new grill and place that Carbon fiber tooth on top of it... if im not mistaken. Ill look at mine later today.



yeah bro, can u check that out for me and let me know....


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

xbigb4ller69zx said:


> yeah bro, can u check that out for me and let me know....



when u take the grill off there are like 3 or 4 screws on the back holding the emblem to the grill. with those off it should drop out. i took the emblem off and replaced it only to make a custom mesh one later.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sentraspecialist said:


> when u take the grill off there are like 3 or 4 screws on the back holding the emblem to the grill. with those off it should drop out. i took the emblem off and replaced it only to make a custom mesh one later.



whoops i completely forgot about this thread... lol thanks for answering for me.


----------



## bdenney1 (Oct 15, 2007)

*need help*

where can i find an se-r logo for the front plus the grill to go with it?


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

Emblem on most nissans arent Vinyl, but are easy to remove. The one on my b14 sentra on the front had some adhesive and also had sticks that went into the grille. I just used a flat head screwdriver to remove it. Easy... For the rear, use Goo-Gone and slowly peel it off while putting more Goo-Gone on it. =)


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

bdenney1 said:


> where can i find an se-r logo for the front plus the grill to go with it?


That'd be either Craigslist.org or Ebay is your best bet. You might be able to find them separately for cheap.


----------

